# Lgb #26813 2-10-2



## Robert Fasnacht (Jan 2, 2008)

*For quite some time, I have considered buying a LGB 2-10-2 but have hesitated doing so because there are/were precautions against buying one by knowledgeable sellers I trust.*

*It appears the locomotive has been plagued with poor performance caused by mismatched motors, linkages, and or gearing. These problems surfaced with the first release or this locomotive a few years ago and persisted with subsequent releases by LGB. Why the company, which some experts insist know of the problem, has never corrected the problems is mystifying to me.*

*Anyway, yeah I know, the 2015 LGB catalog boldly advertises this locomotive for sale and it is now available for purchase from a number of sources in the U.S. What is not clear is whether this latest edition is any better than the last series of failures.*

*So, anyone got one? I am particularly looking for an operator who is experienced with the 2015 model. I do know that it is sometimes possible to fix the older models but the modifications become remarkably more difficult if the locomotive is run for any length of time in it's factory release condition.*

*Whatever advice you wish to offer would be most welcome.*

*Regards,*
*Bob*


----------

